# Lowrance® Elite-4x HDI Ice Machine



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lowrance® Elite-4x HDI Ice Machine anyone been fishing with one of these? I just ordered one, I haven't seen much bad about them, I got the package for ice fishing, so I have the right transducer for it.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't think you are going to find anyone who has used this unit. Looks to be a new unit for this year. Did you get to play around with this unit in a store before buying? I'm trying to decide on which lowrance unit I want myself and am having a hard time with it.


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

ordered it from cabelas for 280.00 for the whole package, ill get the transducer for boat and use it in the summer, thought I saw it on youtube, ill have to look, spoke to a lady at lowerance in depth and it sounds like it will be good for what we need.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Think I may order one of these also. Look like a nice unit


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought the 4x hdi, but not ice machine. U do not need to have the ice transducer. If u search some other threads there r several EASY and cheap mods to make it portable and use for ice. I'm looking forward to using mine


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lowerance says you can only do a split screen in the vexilar style dial, that is way to small. I cant believe you cant just have that dial as the only thing on the screen, sending it back


----------



## billgiffin (Jan 29, 2012)

I have above and used it on ice last year and in boat this summer great unit. For is ice riged transducer and battery in lunch box cooler, could walk out with strap around my neck with GPS on to find last location or structure we fished.

I did get ice ducer for this winter just to keep from having to take off boat. I use flasher with graph and you can see fish coming to jig. I do not know why I fished all those yrs without it.


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to give it a try first, not real happy how small it is in split screen and cant change that to single screen, but cabalas has 90 return, so I cant check it out first.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

irish1169 said:


> Going to give it a try first, not real happy how small it is in split screen and cant change that to single screen, but cabalas has 90 return, so I cant check it out first.



Just use the sonar screen, I don't understand the need to view a digital flasher screen?

Longtime vex owner, now use the 4x, I usually run split screen with bottom zoom on one.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ordering today


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

msfcarp said:


> Just use the sonar screen, I don't understand the need to view a digital flasher screen?


Bingo, this is the correct answer! I'll take the sonar screen over the flasher screen all day, every day.


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

never tried the sonar before, ill youtube it and see if anyone has a video showing it done.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

msfcarp said:


> Just use the sonar screen, I don't understand the need to view a digital flasher screen?
> 
> Longtime vex owner, now use the 4x, I usually run split screen with bottom zoom on one.
> 
> ...




Same here. I run a split with the bottom zoom. No need to see the vex style view.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

irish1169 said:


> never tried the sonar before, ill youtube it and see if anyone has a video showing it done.


IH772 has some vids or an Lowrance M68c using a split screen - no other way in my book.
I have a flasher view on my 798 and it's turned OFF year 'round....

:lol:


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

irish1169 said:


> never tried the sonar before, ill youtube it and see if anyone has a video showing it done.


Just don't get caught up in watching your "history" as it scrolls by on the screen, pay attention to your leading edge (right side) that is what's happening real time. The lowrance has an option on the screen also called an "amplitude scope" that is at the far right of your sonar reading, but seperate, that is similar to a flashers display, you can run that at the same time. The manual is pretty good at explaining things.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

msfcarp said:


> Just don't get caught up in watching your "history" as it scrolls by on the screen, pay attention to your leading edge (right side) that is what's happening real time. The lowrance has an option on the screen also called an "amplitude scope" that is at the far right of your sonar reading, but seperate, that is similar to a flashers display, you can run that at the same time. The manual is pretty good at explaining things.


_*Bingo!*_








"A-Scope" is the same as what HB calls "RTS" (real time sonar)....
I never really use that option myself either since I have been using these puppies for about 25 years - you can kind of read a fish's attitude when they come in to the cone.
For a newer user - they are a great tool & very useful for more hookups!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Craig M said:


> Bingo, this is the correct answer! I'll take the sonar screen over the flasher screen all day, every day.


I don't like the sonar screen, the lines seem too wide and its hard to tell whats going on. The flasher mode is much simpler and easier to follow. Just my prefrence.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

What ever style you like, it will help you fill the bucket faster.


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

good tips, will it work with 2 people using it at the same time? We set 3 holes right next to each other, transducer goes in middle and me and my wife each fish one of the other 2 holes. I figure it should cover the small area needed, but I wonder if we are reading the lines for 2 if it might get a bit confusing. Will find out soon I think, the first lake we fish was almost covered wendsday evening. Ill review it when we can use it, fella said this model is different from prior ones.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

Just make sure you fish at alightly different depths, and know which mark is your own (or hers) bait. that way you can tell which one the fish is going for. I fish the three hole method you mention with just myself (one dead stick). Works great!

Dave


----------

